# تاريخ عبادة القمر والهلال.للدكتور هولى بايبل



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين





تاريخ عبادة القمر والهلال واشهر الاثار عن معابد اله القمر معبود اخوتنا المسلمين الذى توراثوه من اجدادهم القريشين 
للدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفقط تعريف بالصور * 
*صورة هلال الصبح وهو رمز للشيطان والوقت الذي احتل فيه سلطان الهواء واصبح اسمه هلال نجمه * 










*وهذه الصوره الاسلامية*










*وابدا في الادله التاريخيه * 
*وبدات العباده تكون ان الاله الاكبر هو القمر المتزوج بالشمس والنجوم بناتهم ورمزه الهلال * 
*وصوره لتماثيلهم * 
*وهي تعود الي تقريبا ما هو قبل القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد او اقدم * 
*وهو من اربع جهات * 




*ونري الهلال بوضوح علي منطقة الصدر * 


 
*وذكر ايضا ان نابونيدوس **( 539 – 555 **ق م **) **اخر ملوك بابل بني مركز لعبادة الاله القمر ورمزه كان الهلال وعلامته كانت هذا الشكل * 



















*العهد القديم **, Nabonidus (555-539 BC), **يسرد لنا ان الملك الاخير لبابل قام ببناء تاياما في الجزيرة العربية لتصبح كعبة لعبادة القمر**. **ذكر سيغال**: " **في جنوب الجزيرة العربية كانت الديانة الرئيسية على الدوام عبادة القمر، الاله القمر، بمختلف اشكاله**". **الاسم القديم للاله القمر كان سين **(**نلاحظ ان عند المصريين ايضا كان لديهم إله سين ، ونراه في تسمية الصحراء **" **سيناء**"). **وعلى مايبدو هو المعني بالاية التي تقول**: "**يسن والقرآن الحكيم**"*
*وهي الشكل الذي كان يعمل مثله السواري في اسرائيل * 



*وهذا ما كان يعبد قديما الاقدم من ارطاميس * 













*A 2nd-century sculpture of the moon goddess **Selene** accompanied by **Hesperus** and **Phosphorus**: the corresponding Latin names are *_*Luna*_*, *_*Vesper*_* and *_*Lucifer*_*.*
*تمثال من القرن الثاني لاله القمر سيلين وهو روماني * 
*ونري ان راس الاله بين هلال * 



*ثم  الاسطوره العربيه ان الاله القمر الاكبر تزوج الشمس وانجبوا الأت والعزي ومناة الثالثة * 


 
*وتسلسل اسماء اله القمر * 
*من كتاب * 
*"The Myth of Europa and Minos," by P. B. S. Andrews. *_*Greece & Rome*_*, Vol. 16, No. 1 (Apr., 1969), pp. 60-66*



*Westerners are familiar with (female) moon goddesses. Our word lunar, as in the lunar cycle of full, crescent, and new moons, comes from the feminine Latin *_*Luna*_*. This seems natural because of the association of the lunar month and the female menstrual cycle, but not all societies envision the moon as a woman. In the Bronze Age, the East, from Anatolia to Sumer and Egypt, had (male) moon gods [Source: "The Myth of Europa and Minos," by P. B. S. Andrews. *_*Greece & Rome*_*, Vol. 16, No. 1 (Apr., 1969), pp. 60-66]. Here are some of the moon gods and moon goddesses of major ancient religions.*
*الغربين متعودين علي اسم الهة القمر المنؤنثة وكلمة ليونار التي هي دائرة وهلال او القمر الجديد من الكلمة اللاتينيه المؤنثة لونا وهو بسبب الشهر **( **القمر **) **والدوره الشهريه ولكن هذا ليس التاريخ * 
*في العصر البرنزي في الشرق من اناتوليا الي السومريه ومصر لهم اله هو القمر المذكر * 
*وهنا الاله القمر في معظم الديانات القديمه* 
*1. Arma*
_*Nationality:*_* Hittite
Moon God * 
*Arma is the name of a Hittite lunar personification whom some think is connected with the Greek god Hermes. * 
*Reference: "Hittite Ritual at Sardis," by Noel Robertson. *_*Classical Antiquity*_*, Vol. 1, No. 1 (Apr., 1982), pp. 122-140.*
*ا**رما اله القمر عند الحثيين وهو مذكر وله علاقه بهرماس اله اليونان * 
*2. **Artemis*




*وترسم كما لو كانت تضرب السهام بالهلال * 




_*Clipart.com*_
_*Nationality:*_* Greek
Moon Goddess
In Greek mythology, the sun god was originally Helios (whence words like *_*heliocentric*_* for our sun-centered solar system) and the moon goddess Selene, but over time, this changed. Artemis came to be associated with Selene, just like Apollo with Helios. Apollo became a sun god and Artemis became the goddess of the moon.*
*ارطاميس عند اليونان وهو مؤنث وكان يطلق عليه سيليني ولكنه بمرور الوقت تغير الي ارطاميس كما تغير هيليوس الي ابولو اله الشمس وارطاميس اله القمر * 



*3. Bendis*
_*Nationality:*_* Thracian 
Moon Goddess
Bendis was a goddess of the moon and hunt, associated by the Greeks with Artemis. * 
*Source: "Balkan mythology" The Oxford Companion to World mythology. David Leeming. Oxford University Press, 2004.*
*بنديس * 
*عند الفرس وهو اله القمر والصيد مثل ارطاميس وايضا قوسه هو الهلال * 



*4. Coyolxauhqui*
_*Nationality:*_* Aztec
Moon Goddess
Coyolxauhqui means "Golden Bells." Coyolxauhqui is the sister of the Sun god, Huitzilopochtli.*
*كيولوكساهوكي * 
*عند  قبائل الازيتك وهو يعني الاجراس الذهبية وهو الالهة القمر اخت الشمس * 



*5. **Diana* 
_*Nationality:*_* Roman
Moon Goddess*
*Titania: Epithet for Diana, Roman Moon Goddess representing four phases of the moon.*
*ديانا*
 *عند الرومان وهو اله القمر * 
*وهي الاسم الروماني لتيتانيا وهي تمثل باربع مراحل القمر * 


 
*6. Heng-O*
_*Nationality:*_* Chinese
Moon Goddess
Heng-O was the mother of the 12 moons and 10 suns.*
*هينج او*
*عند الصينيين وهو اله القمر ام **12 **قمر و**10 **شموس*


 
*7. Ix Chel*




_*Public Domain. Courtesy of Wikipedia*_
_*Nationality:*_* Maya
Moon Goddess
Lady Rainbow was a Maya old woman moon goddess. 
See **Maya Gods and Goddesses*
*اكس شيل * 
*في قبائل المايا **( **وملحوظه خطيره هو ارتباطه بالحية علي شكل الهلال **) **الالهة القمر * 


 
*8. Khons/Khonsu*
_*Nationality:*_* Egyptian
Moon God
Amen's consort was Mut. Together they had a son, Khons or Khonsu the moon god. His name means "the wanderer." He may have been believed to be capable of flying. * 
*كونوس كونسو * 
*في مصر وهو اله القمر المذكر واسمه العجيب ويقولوا انه يطير*
*والهة اخري عند المصريين كلهم للقمر * 
*Other Egyptian moon gods:*


 *Thoth*
 *Osiris*
 *Min*
 *Duau*
 *Shu and Khnum are also associated with the moon.
Source: **Hathor and Thoth**, by Claas Jouco Bleeker.*


 
*9. Mawu*
_*Nationality:*_* African, Dahomey
Moon Goddess
Also spelled Maou. Female.*
*ماو * 
*في افريقيا وهو مؤنث*


 
*10. Mên*
_*Nationality:*_* Phrygian, Western Asia Minor
Moon God
Male * 
*Mên is a Phrygian lunar god also connected with fertility, healing, and punishment. Characteristically, Men is depicted with the points of crescent moons on his shoulders. He wears a Phrygian cap. Mên carries a pine cone or patera in his outstretched right hand and rests his left upon a sword or lance. * 
*Source: "Three Images of the God Mên," by Ulrich W. Hiesinger. *_*Harvard Studies in Classical Philology*_*, Vol. 71, (1967), pp. 303-310.*
*مين * 
*في غرب اسيا وهو مذكر*
*وهو لونر وهو للخصوبه والشفاء والعقاب * 
*وهو كان مميز بالهلال علي كتفه وفي يده اليسري سيف * 
*ومن يريد المزيد من المعلومات عنه * 
*Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics, Part 18*
 *By James Hastings*


 
*11. Selene or Luna*




_*Marie-Lan Nguyen/Wikimedia Commons.*_
_*Nationality:*_* Greek
Luna in Latin.
Moon Goddess
Actually, Selene/Luna is a moon *_*Titan*_* (since she's female, that could be *_*Titaness*_*), and the daughter of the Titans Hyperion and Thea. Selene/Luna is the sister of the sun god Helios/Sol.*
*سيلين او ليونا * 
*لليونان وهو قبل ارطاميس سيلين او لينا مؤنث هي اله القمر وهي اخت اله الشمس هيليوس وهي راس امراه في هلال *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*12. **Sin/Nanna*
*في العباده السومريه القديمه * 
*ومنه اسم طور سنين والجبل المقدس للقمر * 











*ونري علي نقوش المعابد رمز الهلال وايضا الحية  * 
*وبعضها الهلال والنجم  * 







*واخر هلال ونجم وحية * 










_*PD Myths of Babylonia and Assyria, by Donald A. Mackenzie*_
_*Nationality:*_* Sumerian
Moon god.*


 
*مذكر وهو اله القمر عند السموريين وايضا رمزه الهلال * 
*وغيره الالاف من الالواح الفخاريه التي وصلت الينا من الحضاره السوماريه عن الاله سين الاله الاكبر اله القمر * 


 
*13. Soma*
_*Nationality:*_* Hindu
Moon God
A moon god in India.*
*سوما اله القمر عند الهند وهو مذكر * 


 
*14. Tsuki-Yomi*
_*Nationality:*_* Japanese
Moon God
A Shinto moon god.*
*تسوكي يومي * 
*اله القمر عند اليابانيين القداما مذكر * 


 
*15. Yarikh*
_*Nationality:*_* Ugarit
Moon God
Yarikh or Yarih was the lover of Nikkal -- a Sumerian sun goddess.*
*ياريكا * 
*عند الاوغاريت القداما والسوماريين * 
*http://ancienthistory.about.com/od/polytheisticreligions/tp/MoonGods.htm*


 
*Artemis : Virgin Huntress
Aphrodite:**~** Goddess of Love
Hera: Mature Mother
The Eskimos called her Sedna
The Chinese named her Shing Moon
The Celts called her Morgana*


 


 
*الصورة القديمه للهلال هو حية يعض قدم انسان * 









 
*او قرني الشيطان بشكل هلالي*
*وكان ايضا يرسم قديما كثعبان هلالي الشكل وداخله نجم  واخذ منه الرمز الصيدلي الشهير ثعبان في شكل هلال وبدل النجم كاس * 









 
*واستمرت هذه العبادات حتي مجيئ المسيحية وانتشر الايمان الصحيح فلم توجد هذه العبادة للشيطان والخضوع لرمزه الهلال اللا في اماكن بسيطه في القرون الاولي الميلاديه * 


 
*ولكن بعد ذلك ياتي الاسلام وهذا ساشرحه تفصيلا فيما بعد * 


 
*وفي قرب نهاية الزمان شعر الشيطان ببداية سقوط الاسلام فبدا يستعلن باسمه علانيه بدلا من الاسلوب المستتر فحديثا ظهر عبدة الشيطان علنيا بعد ان كانت هناك محاولات ضعيفه ولكن منذ **1966 **وهدفها * 
*التصريحات الشيطانية التسع*
*1. **شيطان يمثل متعة الحياة بدل التقشف**!*
*2. **شيطان يمثل الوجود الحيوي بدل احلام اليقظة الروحانية**!*
*3. **شيطان يمثل الحكمة النقية بدل خداع النفس و نفاقها**!*
*4. **شيطان يمثل التسامح لمن يستحقه بدل من الحب الضائع علي ناكري الجميل**!*
*5. **شيطان يمثل الانتقام بدل من إدارة الخذ الآخر**!*
*6. **شيطان يمثل المسئولية للانسان المسئول بدل من الاهتمام بمصاصي الدماء البشريين**!*
*7. **شيطان يمثل الانسان تماما كحيوان آخر**, **احيانا احسن**, **و اغلب الوقت اسوء من الذين يمشون علي كل الاربع**, **لانه بسبب تطوره الروحي و العقلي اصبح اشرس حيوان علي الارض**!*
*8. **شيطان يمثل جميع الذنوب المذعومة**, **التي تؤدي الي ارتياح جسدي**,**عقلي او نفسي**!*
*9. **شيطان هو احسن صديق للكنيسة فهو الذي ابقاها علي قيد الحياة حتي اليوم**!*
*[**تحرير**]**الاحدي عشر قانون للشيطان في الارض*
*1. **لا تعطي آراءك او نصائحك إلا لو سُئلت**.*
*2. **لا تحكي مشاكلك الي الآخرين إلا اذا كنت متأكد انهم يريدون ان يسمعوها**.*
*3. **عندما تكون في مكان احد**, **أعطه احترامه وإلا لا تذهب عنده اصلا**.*
*4. **عندما يزعجك ضيف في مكانك**, **عامله بقسوة و بلا رحمة**.*
*5. **لا تعطي اشارات جنسية إلا اذا اُعطيت الاشارة**.*
*6. **لا تاخذ هذا الذي يخصك**, **إلا اذا كان عبأ علي الشخص الآخر و يريد التخلص منه**.*
*7. **اعترف بقوي السحر اذا مارسته بنجاح لتحقيق رغباتك**, **اذا انكرت قوي السحر بعد استخدامها بنجاح**. **ستخسر كل ما جنيت**.*
*8. **لا تعترض علي اي شيء لا يخصك مباشرةٍ**.*
*9. **لا تؤذي الاطفال الصغار**.*
*10. **لا تقتل حيوان غير انساني الا اذا هاجمك او لطعامك**.*
*11. **عندما تمشي في اي مكان**, **لا تضايق احداً**, **اذا ضياقق احد دمره**.*


 
*ويحاولوا تقليد القداس المسيحي ولكن لتكون الصلاوات للشيطان وهو يسمي القداس الاسود * 
*: **تبدأ طقوس القداس الأسود بالصلاة الصغري بترتيل المفاتيح السبعة ؛ ثم رقصة الخلاص **( **مع تناول المخدرات و الخمور و التعري **) **و يقف الكاهن في منتصف الدائرة الشيطانية ، ويو ضع نجاسات آدمية ودماء و جثث ،و تماثيل لحيوانات تنبأ بالشؤم و إهانات لرموز الديانات السماوية وتتقدم إحدى الفتيات التي يكون قد وقع عليها الاختيار مسبقا ـ لاستكمال الطقس و تتم جملة من الممارسات الشاذة مع طلاسم الكاهن و يتبعه الجميع بترانيم للشيطان؛ * 
*حتي يترك لهم الفتاة المركز و لا يأخذها معه لتحت الأرض، وهو أمر لايقرره إلا الكاهن لأنهم يعتقدون أنه الوحيد القادر علي الاتصال المباشر بالشيطان؛ فإذا قرر أن الشيطان يريد الفتاة فيعلن ذلك الكاهن ويتم بالتضحية بالفتاة و دفنها لتصل إلي رغبة الشيطان السفلي **! * 
*والغريب أن هذا الطقس يتم في جو من السعادة والجميع يحسد الضحية ؛ لأنها ستنال شرف لقيا معبودهم؛ ويلقنونهم أن قمة إخلاصهم للشيطان هو أن يتمنوا أن يكونوا في مكانها * 
*وتقدم له قرابين من * 


 
*ورمزه هو صورة للشيطان كراس كبش بقرنين علي شكل هلال وصليب معقوف * 
*وصوره من رموزه * 




*ونلاحظ مها رمزين * 
*الهلال والنجمه * 
*وايضا الهلال مع اسم لوسيفر * 


 
*وصوره اخري توضح الهلال مع الشيطان * 


 




 *وهو اله عبدة الشيطان **Baphomet **وهي صورة بافوميت * 
*ونري الهلال والحية ايضا * 


 
*وايضا * 




*ونري الهلال والنجمه والحية * 


 
*وايضا القلاده المشهوره لهم * 


 







*وبداخلها الهلال * 


 
*وشعار المذبح الماسوني * 


 







*ونري الهلال والنجمه والسيف * 


 
*وايضا * 







*وايضا * 













*ولهذا نري ان رمز الهلال كان مصاحب عبادة الشيطان في جميع صورها وبخاصه عبادة القمر *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*انتهى الرد
بعض الايات الكتابية موجه لاخوتنا المسلمين عباد لوسيفر الملاك الساقط الذى رمزه الهلال كما عبدوه الوثنين الذى توراثوه عبادته من اجدادهم الوثنين
**وَإِذَا تَرَكْتُمُ الرَّبَّ وَعَبَدْتُمْ آلِهَةً غَرِيبَةً يَرْجعُ فَيُسِيءُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيُفْنِيكُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ أَحْسَنَ إِلَيْكُمْ».

**وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ تَرَكْتُمُونِي وَعَبَدْتُمْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى. لِذلِكَ لاَ أَعُودُ أُخَلِّصُكُمْ.

**وَيَكُونُ حِينَ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا بِنَا كُلَّ هذِهِ؟ تَقُولُ لَهُمْ: كَمَا أَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمُونِي وَعَبَدْتُمْ آلِهَةً غَرِيبَةً فِي أَرْضِكُمْ، هكَذَا تَعْبُدُونَ الْغُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضٍ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ.

**19 وَلكِنْ إِنِ انْقَلَبْتُمْ وَتَرَكْتُمْ فَرَائِضِي وَوَصَايَايَ الَّتِي جَعَلْتُهَا أَمَامَكُمْ، وَذَهَبْتُمْ وَعَبَدْتُمْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدْتُمْ لَهَا،*

*يالتكم ترجعون ليهوه الهكم ومخلصكم الحى وتتركوا عبادة الالهه الوثنية الصماء قبل ميفوت الوقت *


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*هلال مساجد المسلمين هو من رموز الشيطان 
ليتهم يرجعــــــــــون للإله الحقيقي قبل فوات الاوان .. يا ليت 

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الغالي على الموضوع المميز​*


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب وما علاقة الاسلام بهذا ؟

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فيجب عليك الحذر أولا من الإصغاء لشبهات أهل الباطل، فقد قال تعالى، وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُمْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ {الأنعام:121}  

واعلم أن الإسلام جاء أصلا بإبطال عبادة غير الله تعالى سواء كان رسولا وملكا أو غير ذلك، وقد جاء النهي الصريح في كتاب الله عن عبادة الشمس والقمر؛ كما قال تعالى: وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالقَمَرُ لَا تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلَا لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا للهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ {فصِّلت:37} بل وقد نهى الشرع عن الصلاة عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها لما في ذلك من التشبه بالكفار الذين يعبدونها.

وأما الهلال فهو مخلوق ترتبط به عبادات المسلمين من حيث التوقيت فحسب. قال تعالى: يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالحَجِّ {البقرة:189} وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا رأى الهلال قال: اللهم أهله علينا باليمن والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام ربي وربك الله. رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي.

ولم يرد ما يدل على وضع الهلال رمزا على المنارات أو المساجد وغيرها، ولا يعني هذا عدم جواز مثل هذا الفعل إذا اقتضته مصلحة راجحة، فقد جعل المسلمون منارات للمساجد ولم يكن ذلك في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم ينكره أحد، وهكذا هنا في أمر الهلال، فأول من وضعه على المساجد ونحوها هم الأتراك العثمانيون تمييزا لمؤسسات المسلمين عن مؤسسات أهل الصليب، وهذه مصلحة بينة ومعتبرة وجرى عليها عمل المسلمين من غير نكير، وراجع الفتاوى:27040، 42652، 66549.  

وأما القول بأن في هذا وثنية وعبادة للهلال، فمن المغالطات المكشوفة والتي يقصد منها التلبيس والجدال بالباطل، فلو حكم على هذا الفعل بكونه عبادة لمجرد وضع الهلال فيلزم من ذلك أن من وضع شيئا شعارا كان عابدا له ولا يقول بهذا عاقل، وإن كان لتعظيمه له ومكانته عنده كان عابدا له للزم من ذلك أن يكون المسلمون عابدين لبيت المقدس لكونه معظما عندهم، ولكان المسلمون عابدين للكعبة والبيت الحرام لكونها معظمة عندهم وهكذا.

والله أعلم.    

http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=a&Id=107263&Option=FatwaId


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فلا شك أن وضع لوحة على المنارة مكتوب فيها اسم الجلالة أو شيء من القرآن أو الحديث، فعل ينافي الأدب مع هذا المكتوب، لأنه يعرضه للتراب ونزول الطيور وإلقاء فضلاتها عليه، وكلها أمور تؤدي إلى امتهان ما هو معظم شرعاً، وقد قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى: ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ [الحج:30]. أما بخصوص الهلال ووضعه على المنارة فإن كان ذلك على سبيل التقرب والتعبد فهو من البدع والمحدثات التي لم تكن في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أن أهل العلم قالوا باستحباب اتخاذ المئذنة للمصلحة، حيث إنها تساهم في علو الصوت، كما أن فيها أيضاً تمييزاً للمسجد عن غيره من سائر المباني. قال في بريقة محمودية في تقسيمه للبدع إلى أنواع، ثم ذكر منها ما هو مستحب فقال: ^وقد تكون مستحبة كبناء المنارة، وإنما كانت مستحبة مع كونها بدعة لأنها عون لإعلام وقت الصلاة للناس.^^ والحاصل أنه لا حرج في بناء المنارة من غير إسراف، وألا يوضع عليها شيء، لا هلال ولا لوحة

http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId&lang=A&Id=38845

يعني تتحدثون في شيء بدون قال الله ولا قال رسول الله وتريدون ربطه بالاسلام

ربنا يشفي

انتمى جدية اكثر من هذا في المواضيع


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا هنا يا عزيزى لا نناقش اسلاميات دا موضوع تاريخى عن عبادة القمر والهلال فى الاديان الوثنية القديمة
وقد تبين لنا ان الهلال رمز لقوى الشر 
انت بتعبد نفس الاله اللى عبدوه قريش
عن عبادة اله القمر عند اجدادك العرب انتظر المفاجاة القادمة بس فى القسم الاسلامى 
دا طرح لتاريخ عبادة القمر والهلال فى الاديان الوثنية ومنها العرب عبدوا القمر وبنوا له معابد 
بس فى الفكر العربى والاسلامى مين هو الله اله قريش دا موضوع اخر هنزله حالا فى القسم الاسلامى بعد تنسيقه علشان احاورك بحريتى 
*


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اه مفاجاءت
عموما الحمد لله رديت على من يحاول ان يخلط ما بين الموضوع الذي به اخطاء كثيرة وبين الاسلام
وطالما ان الخطا بعيد عني فليصححه القائمون على المنتدى لو ارادوا !


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تؤتؤتؤ مفيش خطأ الموضوع سليم مليون فى المية فيه تم اثبات ان الهلال هو رمز ل لوسيفر الملاك الساقط  ويرتبط بالحية واتُخد الها فى عبادات وثنية كثيرة 
عن عبادة  القمر المدعى الله  فى المفهوم العربى والاسلامى الموضوع قولتلك هنزله فى القسم الاسلامى النهاردة بس بعد لما ارجع من العيادة 
ها قد توصلنا يا اخوة ان الهلال هو رمز لاله وثنى ورمز لعبادة الشيطان
ماهو الفكر العربى والاسلامى لمعبود قريش الله تابعوا فى القسم الاسلامى
*


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يوجد ابلغ من ردي السابق
واعتقد ان المناقشات القادمة في الموضوع ستكون مثل رد العضو شمس الحق
لذلك فقد وضعت التصحيح ولا جدوى من المشاركة في الموضوع مرة اخرى


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*هو انت شاركت اصلا 
على رائ المثل ودنك منين يا جحا
اذا كان الموضوع بيتكلم عن حاجة وانت دخلت فى سكة تانية خالص
طيب اتعب نفسك واقرا هتفضلوا طول عمركم تجابوا من عنوان الموضوع اقرا طيب
اقروا يمكن تفهموا فى حياتكم ولو لمرة *


----------



## realreality007 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع اللي قام به الاخ المسيحي في القاء نظره تاريخيه على اله القمر وجذوره الوثنيه... وبعد ان قرات بعض الردود على هذا البحث وجدت الايه الكريمه اللتي تنص صراحة ان اله الاسلام امراتباعه بعدم عبادة الشمس ولا القمر وعبدته هو اللذي خلقهم!! والان انا في تخبط واضح فاذا كان الله رفض بشكل قطعي عبادة القمر فعن اي اله تتكلم عنه في بحثك القيم واذا كان فعلا اله الاسلام هو اله القمر فعن اي قمر من الاقمار نهى اله الاسلام الوثني بعدم عبادته ؟!!!!!!*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*لان ممنوع انى اناقش اسلاميات هنا فهقول باختصار
النص القرانى يقول
**مِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لَا تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلَا لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ *
*والنص دا فيه اشارة واضحة ان عبادة القمر والشمس واسطورة الله والات وبناتهم مناة وعزة كانت منتشرة فى شبه الجزيرة العربية بشدة 
فان كان النص فصل بين القمر وبين اسم الله واضعه فى مرتبة خالق بمخلوق فمازال الاساطير العربية مسيطرة على التراث الاسلامى ومتوغلة فيه بشدة ودا هعرضه فى القسم الاسلامى
ان اسطورة الاله اكبر ونفس الشعائر التى كانت تقدم اليه قدمت لاله محمد بحذافيرها من تولية الوجه شطر الكعبة والحج اليها والطواف بها وتقبيل الحجر الاسود  وتحريم الحرب فى الاشهر الحرم والسير على التقويم القمرى وغيرها من شعائر عباد الاله اكبر فى قريش
فهو يحتفظ بنفس المواصفات التى كان عليها قبل محمد بقرون
فلم يكن الله اله قريش امتداد لاله اليهود والمسيحين يهوه القدير مطلقا هو امتداد طبيعى لاساطير قريش ومعبوداتهم وشعائرهم بحاذفيرها
ومازالتم تحتفظون بالشعار الاعظم لهذا المعبود الهلال
فلم يكن اله محمد ابدا مقابلا ليهوه 
فهو امتداد طبيعى لاله قريش الوثنى محتفظا بكل خصائصه والشعاءر التى كانت تقدم اليه
الموضوع طويل ومتشعب الى حد ما لتاريخ عبادة الله فى العربية من قبل محمد وامتداد هذة العبادة الى الاسلام الناشئ فى بيئة العرب
واوعدك انى هفتح موضوع بتوسه اكبر فى الحوار الاسلامى علشان تبقى الفرصة اكبر للحوار *


----------

